#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in bhopal | Best Btech/BE colleges in bhopal

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Bhopal:*Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, (MANIT)
University Institute of Technology
Laxmi Narayan College of TechnologyOriental Institute of Science And TechnologyBansal Institute of Science and TechnologySagar Institute of Research and TechnologyRKDF Institute of Sc. & Technology, BhopalTechnocrates Institute of TechnologyRadharaman Engineering CollegeTharkal College Of Technology*1.) Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, (MANIT)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Information Technology & Software EngineeringIndustrial & Manufacturing EngineeringMaterial Science and Metallurgical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTextile EngineeringCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer ApplicationsComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*S.No*
*Name of Branch*
*Students Eligible*
*Students Placed*

1
Civil Engineering
55
55

2
Mechanical Engineering
79
79

3
Electrical Engineering
72
72

4
Electronics and Communication Engineering
104
104

5
Computer science Engineering
65
65

6
Information Technology
59
59

7
M C A
41
41

8
M.TECH
9
9

9
M B A
12
12

10
Architecture
6
6


Total
502
502



*Address:* MAULANA AZAD NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY (MANIT) BHOPAL- 462051 India.





  Similar Threads: MANIT Bhopal M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | MANIT Bhopal fee | MANIT Bhopal placement Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) University Institute of Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1970.

*Affiliation:* Barkatullah University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
A very effective and meaningful interaction is maintained with prospective employers by Prof. In charge Training, Placement & Student's welfare. Following are the facilities provided to the organization who conduct campus recruitment programme in the Institute: 
Place for Displaying publicity posters and charts etc. 
Facilities for Pre-Placement talks, tests, group discussions, personal interviews. 
Guest house accommodation in the campus. 
Transport facility 
Modern educational technology aids 
Up-to-date database of the students. 
Act as an interface for prospective employers and employee.

The Placement Cell with representative faculty and experts from all branches guides the students in sharpening their skills via-a-vis a requirements of the industry and arranges for their campus placements. The final and the pre-final year students have already in their hands the offers from major corporate - TCS, Satyam, Polaris, Infosys, Convergys, Wipro Spectramind, Hutch, HCL, Indian Defense Services, only to name a few.

Apart from the campus recruitment the students from the institute have been placed with all top public sectors and corporate that include CSIR, DRDO, ISRO, BARC, BHEL, BEL, NTPC, IBM, HSBC, CISCO, PCS, HM, Nalco, Bajaj Allianze, ICICI Lombard, HDFC and many more.

*Address:* Barkatullah University, Hosangabad Road, Bhopal - 462 026.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Laxmi Narayan College of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Technical University, Bhopal.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectrical and ElectronicsElectrical EngineeringElectronics and CommunicationComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and instrumentationComputer ApplicationsChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringProductionc Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
InfosysTulip TelecomInfogainERA GroupAshok LeylandPersistentM&MTech MahindraGTPLCumminsZensarIdeavateEnerconuttam Galva Steel Ltd.JMC ProjectBlue Star TechnologiesIndian ArmyHCL TechnologiesWipro BPO*Address:* T-10, 3rd Floor ,City Center,Plot No. 1, Press Complex, M.P. Nagar,Zone- 1, Bhopal, M.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Oriental Institute of Science And Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & CommunicationComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & ElectronicsMechanical EngineeringAutomobile EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*NAME OF COMPANY*
*STUDENTS PLACED*

Cognizant Technology Systems
321

Infosys
151

Wipro Technologies
91

L&T Infotech
50

M & M
07

Wipro Infotech
23

Tech Mahindra
60

AMW
10

Zensar
6

Persistent Systems
21

Mico Bosch
06

Escorts
04

Convergys
21

CSC
17

HSBC
21

NIIT Technologies
04

Syntel
18

*Total Placements*
*831*



*Address:* Thakral Nagar, Raisen  Road, Bhopal- 462021, M.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Bansal Institute of Science and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Prodhyugiki Vishwavidhyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & Engg.Electronics & Communication Engg.Information TechnologyMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & InstrumentationCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
TCS,Infosys,Fiserv,Syntel,Tech Mahindra,Geometric,ATS,Torry Harris,Zensar Technologies,Uttam Galva,Balco,Adani powers.*Address:* Kokta, Anand Nagar, Bhopal (M.P.)-462021, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Sagar Institute of Research and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Prodhyugiki Vishwavidhyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Information TechnologyComputer Science & Engg.Mechanical Engg.Electronics & Communication Engineering.Electrical & Electronics Engg.*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
SIRT is creating new avenues for the corporate world to explore the academia of the country and to foster industry institute partnership. The massive infrastructure of the institute, well equipped laboratories, and a state of the art networked computing laboratories, rich collection of books and national and international journals in the library and ample opportunities to student to showcase their talents in extracurricular and cultural activities make this place a true learning centre. A very critical department for an institution is its Training and Placement Cell, for herein lies the future of its students and in a larger the status of the college. For any admission seeker fresh out of school, the institute that gives them an assurance of the future along with sound and regular teaching obviously becomes their choice of preference. 

By the start of the 5th semester, students are exposed to opportunities and get selected in campus interviews with attractive packages. SIRTs high standards and close relationship with the industry brings some of the best recruiters in the industry for campus interviews. Some of the recruiters who have come to us time and again include reputed names like EDS, Wipro, Infosys, Satyam, IFB Industries, Honeywell Automation, Siemens, HDFC, Mahindra Finanace, Macleod Pharma, Zydus Cadila, Cipla and other national and multinational corporations.


A 100% job placement record speaks for itself. With the SIRT advantage, students have no trouble finding coveted positions in reputed corporates and business houses that visit our campus regularly every year, with an excellent salary package which is at par with international standards.


*Address:* Sagar Institute of Reseatch & Technology, Ayodhya Bypass Road, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh, India, 462041.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) RKDF Institute of Sc. & Technology, Bhopal*

*Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
A full-fledged Training and placement department in RKDF group motivates an active interface between industry and Institute. The department comprises of a group of members. This group comprises of one faculty from each department with an assigned responsibility of coordinating T and P activities. Under Personality Development ,soft skills and overall personality of the students are developed to make them competent in accordance to industrial requirements. Regular training classes on communication skills, presentations, group discussions, etc, are conducted to train the students. Students are timely counseled on Higher Education, Campus selection, scholarship, public sector opportunities, other competitive fields and examinations.

*Address:* Misrod, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Technocrates Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
InfosysTCSHughesGodrejEDS MphasiSZTE TelecomAvayaDell InternationalIndian ArmyCognizantRenault & NissanHexawareHotwaxmediaWipro InfotechSuvi InformationVital SoftechGenpactWipro SpectramindArc-TechSR InfotechIMI SoftUS Tech SolutionsInfogainTridatRayon Applied EngineersWipro BPOLeisux IndiaIntegro TechnologyMorello e-TechnologyInfosys BPOReal Power SoftwareUV Soft TechnologyOcean Ship MaritimeSK Telecom*Address:* TIT Campus, Anand Nagar, P.B. No.  24 Post Piplani, Opp. Hataikheda Dam, BHEL, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh, PIN  462021, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Radharaman Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
TallyAvayaMahindra SatyamConvergyaCummins Ltd.Heldelberg CementVIT InfotechImpetusM PhasisAKS SoftwareSyntelHCL ComnetOrient Paper millsEnercon Ltd.Capital IQThyrocareAnand AutomotiveAMWITCIBest BullLioyd InsulationsIndia MartGenpactING Vysys Financial ServicesICICI PrudentialAngel BrokingShoppers Stop Ltd.E Herex Technologies Ltd.Jyothy Fabricare Services Ltd.India Infoline Ltd.TheamleaseAdeccoArtech Infosystems Pvt. Ltd.Diamond FebricareKnowledge Enhancer*Address:* Bhadbhada Road,Ratibad Bhopal (M.P.)-462046, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Tharkal College Of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & CommunicationComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*NAME OF COMPANY*
*STUDENTS PLACED*

Cognizant Technology Systems
321

Infosys
151

Wipro Technologies
91

L&T Infotech
50

M & M
07

Wipro Infotech
23

Tech Mahindra
60

AMW
10

Zensar
6

Persistent Systems
21

Mico Bosch
06

Escorts
04

Convergys
21

CSC
17

HSBC
21

NIIT Technologies
04

Syntel
18

*Total Placements*
*831*



*Address:* Thakral College of Technology Thakral Nagar, Raisen  Road, Bhopal- 462021, India.

----------

